# Confused about Marans egg color



## Greencastle (Jul 14, 2016)

Do some Marans lay olive colored eggs? If so, which type of Marans do that?


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Dark Marans x a blue egg layer is supposed to yield olive eggers.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

No according to the Maran's breeding club Marans lay a brown egg and anything other than a shade 4 is sub standard


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I love how dark Maran eggs are. How are their personalities?


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> I love how dark Maran eggs are. How are their personalities?


curious about this myself, deciding what breeds my next 3 will be


----------



## Greencastle (Jul 14, 2016)

They are laid back but I've heard the hens can be noisy. They do well in cold weather. Supposed to be a docile breed, no problems with my rooster. Mine are comedians!


----------



## Greencastle (Jul 14, 2016)

I know,.....my rooster has no tail! Lol it's starting to grow.


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

seminolewind said:


> I love how dark Marans eggs are. How are their personalities?


I have 3 hens and 2 roosters. They are friendly but cautious. The hens ARE loud. They cluck constantly and REALLY announce their eggs...forever. I do like them though and will keep that breed. I like talkative birds....I just talk back.


----------

